# AVR connection question



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

Don't mean to sound dumb, but I am trying to learn. I have an Onkyo 5009 and a Pioneer Elite 49 txi. I am going to be setting up a home theater, large room 23 x 30. Speakers are Goldenear Triton two with center and surrounds. I may also add front highs and front wides. Could I use both AVR's, one to run the fronts and center and one to run the surrounds? Do I need to do this? If so, how do I connect the AVR's together? Hate to have my Pioneer gathering dust.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope. An AVR is a processor, calibrated to send specific signals to specific speakers so they work together as a team, the duties can not be split among multiple processors (in this case two AVRs)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sunnyc06 said:


> Don't meat56n to sound dumb, but I am trying to learn. I have an Onkyo 5009 and a Pioneer Elite 49 txi. I am going to be setting up a home theater, large room 23 x 30. Speakers are Goldenear Triton two with center and surrounds. I may also add front highs and front wides. Could I use both AVR's, one to run the fronts and center and one to run the surrounds? Do I need to do this? If so, how do I connect the AVR's together? Hate to have my Pioneer gathering dust.


Amazingly, you are in the 1% of situations where you can actually use the Pioneer as strictly a Power Amplifier by pulling out the Preamp/Main In Clips and using 2 of the Pioneer Channels to drive the Height or Width Channels. You could actually use the Pioneer as a 5 Channel Amplifier. Very, very few AVR's offer Preamp/Main In and is always on Flagship AVR's like the 49.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

TypeA said:


> Nope. An AVR is a processor, calibrated to send specific signals to specific speakers so they work together as a team, the duties can not be split among multiple processors (in this case two AVRs)


OK. Thanks.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I stand corrected. As JJ indicated you can do this with these AVRs, Im not sure why you would but you can.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

TypeA said:


> Nope. An AVR is a processor, calibrated to send specific signals to specific speakers so they work together as a team, the duties can not be split among multiple processors (in this case two AVRs)


Hello,
It is only because I owned a 49tx that I even remember the Preamp/Main In's. There are Clips that go between the Preamp Outputs and the Main In. When you disconnect them, the AVR turns into strictly a Power Amplifier or you can add an Outboard Amplifier and use the 49 as an SSP. With it, you can use the 49 in the same way you can an Outboard Power Amplifier. Again, roughly 1% of AVR's offer this feature. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have owned 2 AVR's that offer this. On the Pioneer, you can only use 2 Channels with another Preamp/AVR/SSP. It is the 2 Channels that have the U Clip on them. I forgot as it has been 6 years since I owned a 49. My SR-19 can actually be used a a 5 Channel Amplifier. The 49 can only be used as a 2 Channel Power Amplifier. Still perfect for adding to the Onkyo. That being said, the Onkyo can only support 9.2 simultaneously and it is a 9.2 AVR. That being said, you can of course use the 2 Channels from the Pioneer to power Zone 2 while running a 9.2 in your HT. The current 3010/5010 supports 11.4 and the 2 Channels from the Pioneer would come in especially handy.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have owned 2 AVR's that offer this. On the Pioneer, you can only use 2 Channels with another Preamp/AVR/SSP. It is the 2 Channels that have the U Clip on them. I forgot as it has been 6 years since I owned a 49. My SR-19 can actually be used a a 5 Channel Amplifier. The 49 can only be used as a 2 Channel Power Amplifier. Still perfect for adding to the Onkyo. That being said, the Onkyo can only support 9.2 simultaneously and it is a 9.2 AVR. That being said, you can of course use the 2 Channels from the Pioneer to power Zone 2 while running a 9.2 in your HT. The current 3010/5010 supports 11.4 and the 2 Channels from the Pioneer would come in especially handy.
> Cheers,
> JJ


OK it is time to hook the Onkyo and Pioneer together. I would like to use the Pioneer to run the high or wide speakers. Specifically, how do I connect the two receivers together?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sunnyc06 said:


> OK it is time to hook the Onkyo and Pioneer together. I would like to use the Pioneer to run the high or wide speakers. Specifically, how do I connect the two receivers together?


Hello,
You can only use 2 Channels of the 49txi which works out perfectly. Just remove the Clips from the Front Left/Right Preamp Outputs and I believe use the upper pair of RCA's to connect to the L/R Height or Width Preamp Outputs of the Onkyo. Run the Speaker Cables to the 49 to the Height or Width Speakers.

I am 98% sure this will work. It has been 6 years since I had my 49 and I have never connected it like this.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> You can only use 2 Channels of the 49txi which works out perfectly. Just remove the Clips from the Front Left/Right Preamp Outputs and I believe use the upper pair of RCA's to connect to the L/R Height or Width Preamp Outputs of the Onkyo. Run the Speaker Cables to the 49 to the Height or Width Speakers.
> 
> I am 98% sure this will work. It has been 6 years since I had my 49 and I have never connected it like this.
> ...


OK. Let me make sure I have this right. I remove the clips from the 49. I use RCA cables to go from the front wide, or, high pre outs on the 5009 and plug them in to the power amp in on the 49. Next question is about where I plug in the speaker cables. Do they plug in to the 49? If so, where? Also, how do I control the volume? Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Speaker Cables connected to to FL/FR of 49. It should be the upper RCA of the 2 connected by the clip that is connected to the Onkyo.


----------



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Speaker Cables connected to to FL/FR of 49. It should be the upper RCA of the 2 connected by the clip that is connected to the Onkyo.


I got it. Thanks.


----------

